# Strandberg Boden 8 or Skervesen Swan 8?



## cellopet (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys, this is one of my first post....
I'm a long time 7 string player, now switched to 8 string... I used to have a Schecter Damien Elite 8 string, that i didn't like and i sold it...
Now i tried a wonderful custom 8 string similar to a Boden8, and i loved it.... then i tried an incredible Skervesen 8 string Swan.... and i fall in love with it...
So my question is: between these 2 guitars ( the original Strandberg Boden and the Skervesen 8) which one do you prefer?
All comments and suggestion are appreciated...
Thanks
Cello


----------



## patata (Feb 27, 2014)

Skervesen is EU,Astral(makes the Bodens) is not.
Skervesen you can get WOOOODS,Strandberg you can't.


----------



## cellopet (Feb 27, 2014)

patata said:


> Skervesen is EU,Astral(makes the Bodens) is not.
> Skervesen you can get WOOOODS,Strandberg you can't.



Wow... One for Skervesen...


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Feb 27, 2014)

Have you thought about the Skervesen Shoggie?


----------



## MastrXploder (Feb 27, 2014)

Boden. Didn't like skervesens neck profile or the cheap feeling finish. Also the hardware wasn't even installed correctly which is unacceptable in a custom instrument IMO


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 27, 2014)

If the .strandberg* package fits your desired specs perfectly then Astral is a pretty compelling option. If you feel that a different set of specs would be better then Skervesen or a similar company offering full-custom builds would be a better fit.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Feb 27, 2014)

There's your answer.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 27, 2014)

production vs custom. apples and oranges. take your pick.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 27, 2014)

ceiling_fan said:


> There's your answer.



What is this and where can I find more pics?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Feb 27, 2014)

The aforementioned Shoggie in a doublecut variation


----------



## Antiproduct (Feb 27, 2014)

As you are from europe and don't have problems with the customs I would get a Skervesen. They are really really beautiful and I thinkt that they are better for the buck than the production strandbergs


----------



## cellopet (Feb 27, 2014)

Frostod said:


> As you are from europe and don't have problems with the customs I would get a Skervesen. They are really really beautiful and I thinkt that they are better for the buck than the production strandbergs



Yes, i think the same.....


----------



## cellopet (Feb 27, 2014)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Have you thought about the Skervesen Shoggie?



No, what is?


----------



## Abborre (Feb 27, 2014)

The strandberg is reeeeeally light and the endurneck is awesome, one of a kind instrument. I think Skervesen looks awesome, but that has nothing to do with playability (where strandberg wins..).

So, a good looking apple or a good tasting apple..


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Feb 27, 2014)

cellopet said:


> No, what is?



It's the blue guitar someone posted a picture of.

Here's the singlecut version:


----------



## cellopet (Feb 27, 2014)

Abborre said:


> The strandberg is reeeeeally light and the endurneck is awesome, one of a kind instrument. I think Skervesen looks awesome, but that has nothing to do with playability (where strandberg wins..).
> 
> So, a good looking apple or a good tasting apple..



So I have to find someone here in Italy that have one of these... I really like Skervesen estetically... But it seems to me that strandberg is really comfortable to play....


----------



## Albek (Feb 28, 2014)

I suggest you to consider XEN guitars, they are very close to strandberg boden but you can customize all woods...and they are building by Claudio Rustignoli of Rusti Guitars (Forlì) in Italy who is a great person and you can have a great communication.

https://www.facebook.com/xenstringedinstruments
https://www.facebook.com/RustiGuitars?fref=ts


----------



## Pat_tct (Feb 28, 2014)

as you are located in italy my vote goes to Skervesen as well.

The Shoogi double cut seems to be what you are looking for.
a headless design, fanned frets, nice woods and variety of finishes.

Plus Skervesen has got some great reviews on here.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 28, 2014)

Xen


----------



## cellopet (Feb 28, 2014)

Finally I bought a wonderful Cocobolo Skervesen Swan 8 from my friend Fabio...


----------



## The Q (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, these look absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Albek (Feb 28, 2014)

cellopet said:


> Finally I bought a wonderful Cocobolo Skervesen Swan 8 from my friend Fabio...









Oh man...That killer top!


----------



## patata (Feb 28, 2014)

Opinion on Skerversen guitars? | ask.fm/Bhogalizer


----------



## cellopet (Feb 28, 2014)

Albek said:


> Oh man...That killer top!



Yes, that's like mine... Or that's mine!!!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Feb 28, 2014)

I have heard Skervies have quality control issues now and then. But Skervesen does offer a lot more options.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Opinion on Skerversen guitars? | ask.fm/Bhogalizer


*Prepare for rant:*

I don't normally do this sort of thing, but I'm getting kind of sick of this. My skervesen is seriously the best guitar I've ever played. Atleast as far as how it sounds, plays and feels. My friend AnarchyDivine88 on here has owned, Kxk, bernie rico, Strictly 7, Guitar logistics, Oakland Axe factory (granted its an old model), among other things and this is still by far my favorite. 

Is the guitar 100% flawless? NO! 

Here are the only issues though:

- There are super tiny blemishes on the finish on the top of the guitar where the green stain transfers to the natural burl finish. Its so small and in only two spots (pencil mark tiny) that its not even really of note.

- A tiny ding at the end of the fretboard that is again stupidly small to ever notice unless your combing over the guitar looking for flaws like I did when I got mine.

I can't see how thats a serious criticism considering the overall quality of the instrument. Its so small that its really not noticeable unless you analyze the shit out it (which I did the moment I got it). My guitar is a prototype so I can understand some issues but not the ones that have been brought up in these he said, she said stories. I've been hearing about these mysterious people who own skervesens and think they're awful. I have yet to read an actual skervesen owner coming forward and saying anything negative about their instrument.

Sorry, but I've been listening to this shit for months since it's been brought up on the guitar porn page and in particular by Methab (not trying to be personal just sourcing where I've heard these rumors from)[/B] *It's a good discussion to bring up any real issues, but this whole "oh theres plenty of people scared to come out of the shadows" thing I'm really not buying.*

I'm not trying to say these guitars are in the same league as Vik's, blackmachines or Kxk's (even though I really do prefer mine to the one Josh owned). I think people have lost perspective on what it means to own a guitar and I guess "build a relationship with it." Theres a lot of people who think 2-3k is high end for a custom which is kind of ridiculous if you think about it, that more like the starting price for one. This is the best I personally can afford but until I get into mayones, kxk, strandberg and vik territory I'm fine with one or two microscopic finish flaws if my guitar still blows me out of the water haha.

That's just my 2 cents and I hope it doesn't come off too harsh, I just needed to let people know what someone who actually owned a skervesen for more then a week thinks. *I never plan on selling my instrument unless absolutely necessary so I have nothing to gain by supporting this company*. If there are people who own skervesens who have real issues with them I want you to come forward or PM me or something so I can understand where this talk is coming from. To me it seems fabricated. I just don't want rumors spirally out of control until people give hard evidence instead of here say. 

For reference to which guitar I mean:





It's interesting Zack (again sorry about using names but its just using it a source) is always shitting on them now considering his FS ad description: 

"I bought this because a buddy of mine had it for sale and I didn't want him to get raped on eBay again and I was interested. it has since inspired a custom build from Skervesen! Baritone Raptor 014, BKPs etc. 27" scale, Schaller Hannes. As a Blackmachine Player, I was am surprised to be able to say this is the only guitar of similar design that holds up to a B2 I have played. I can't find any flaws on it, still has the plastic on the Thomann hard case logo. TRUST me, these pics do it no justice. It is BREATHTAKING in person."

SOURCE: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...tom-shop-exotic-raptor-baritone-27-scale.html


----------



## oniduder (Feb 28, 2014)

i know it's already been said, but i went through this "dilemma" and decided to go with XEN

waay more options look killer and i like the fanned scale lengths better as well

just my thing, 

i could either wait a little longer for a full custom strandberg and spend 7k+ or something i can't remember or spend little more than half that for exactly what i want from XEN

not a hard choice, for me at least

regards

i would put skervesen up there though, i have no problem-o with them, i just haven't been won over by the body style yet, call me cra cra in the butt, i don't care

thanks for your time


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Feb 28, 2014)

crg123 said:


> *Prepare for rant:*
> 
> I don't normally do this sort of thing, but I'm getting kind of sick of this. My skervesen is seriously the best guitar I've ever played. Atleast as far as how it sounds, plays and feels. My friend AnarchyDivine88 on here has owned, Kxk, bernie rico, Strictly 7, Guitar logistics, Oakland Axe factory (granted its an old model), among other things and this is still by far my favorite.
> 
> ...



.... those Guitar Porn guys. They piss me off so much. Parading round as if their subjective opinion on guitars is fact, when really all they are good as is taking photos. Skervesens are fantastic for the money. Zack is nothing but a flipper - no idea why him and Mehtab have such a vendetta against them!!!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 28, 2014)

patata said:


> Opinion on Skerversen guitars? | ask.fm/Bhogalizer



Mehtab is clearly an unbiased source. Oh wait... 

I don't care if he's right about Skervesen or not. Mehtab is not to be trusted when it comes to guitars... Can't say I'd trust him on anything else either.


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 28, 2014)

contact XEN guitars, or skervesen guitars, Buy ola's patents/licenses and see if theyll build you a licensed strandberg?


----------



## Techdeath (Mar 3, 2014)

Boden. Ergo ftw


----------



## TripperJ (Mar 3, 2014)

this thread makes the front of my pants tight


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 4, 2014)

An interesting dilemma, both the Bodens (even the new Washbergs) and Skervesen have had QC issues that I've seen. Between the two I think I'd take the Boden. Washburn's custom shop is known to produce some KILLER guitars.


----------



## baryton (Mar 4, 2014)

I've a Boden7 (built by S7...) and a Skervesen Shoggie 8 for the same price (around 2700&#8364 and if I had to made a choice =) Skervesen.

Boden7=) lightness, playability and ergonomy are f****** awesome, the endureneck is ridiculous but my guitar has many flaws, cheap wood, dry finish, no wood choice, one of the shittiest Pickup I ever had (X-Bar) and the scale (25.75 - 25) is too short 
(I'm talking about the S7 Era, I would love to try a Washburn one)

Shoggie8 =) for the same price, headless with Strandberg* hardware, full choice of wood, zero flaw, BKP pickup (I ordered Warpig set), inlays, about the playability they built a special flat part on the neck to ease stability of my thumb once playing wide stuff. The World Domination Mod is very very intesresting and efficient!!
about the sound, it gets a real sustain and definitely more balls than the Boden7.

Here is the Baby


----------



## jase (Mar 4, 2014)

I own a Swan 8, and I've played a Boden 8 (S7G). 

The Boden 8 is a small guitar, the scale length is short but it plays really, really well largely because of the neck profile. The one I played had the X-Bar pickups that sounded weak but they are super clear in clean settings. That particular guitar that I tried had minor glue marks on the head end of the fretboard but the finish on it was quite nice. I was quite impressed and was tempted to buy it right away!

The Swan 8 is a massive guitar, at least mine is. Mine's scale length is 26.5-28", with BKP Painkillers that sound clear and massive. The headstock is freaking long. The neck profile is thicker than I thought but nothing uncomfortable. I had no quality issues when I received mine other than a simple setup to accommodate the shitty climate of Hong Kong. Build quality and precision is top notch.

Here's pictures of my Swan 8 I posted a while back:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/246198-skervesen-swan-ff8.html

I'd recommend getting a Skervesen. The Boden and the Swan are very different guitars, the Shoggie is much closer in comparison as mentioned before. And the process of ordering a guitar, deciding on your specs, and the wait, makes the guitar very special.

By the way, baryton, your Shoggie8 looks awesome! My next Skervesen will be a Shoggie!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2014)

Given S7 has nothing to do with the Bodens anymore posting reviews of them is kind of pointless aside from the hardware or neck profile.

I would go with the Boden myself, as the Washburn custom shop does some killer work 

I'll also say I haven't played a Skervesen or a Washburn Boden, just a some Washburn CS guitars, so take that with a grain of salt. I also suspect a bunch of the guys voting for Skervesen have never played one (there are a few owners that have chimed in, but I'm seeing a bunch of random pics from threads on here too).


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 5, 2014)

The Skervesens I've owned were all really solid guitars. I couldn't compare them to a current Boden, but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them as a builder.

I'd say if you just want a stock Strandberg-style design, go with the Boden. If you want to customize it, Skervesen might be more up your alley.


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 5, 2014)

+1 for Xen.

Astrals in the US so not ideal for someone in Italy. I own a washburn boden right now and the build quality was sub-par, had some finish issues. Playability is out of the park but definitely not a flawless instrument.

Skervesens track record has been going down these last few months but If you're ready to wait a year for an instrument built to desire I'm sure it'll be pretty decent.


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 5, 2014)

I own a Skervesen Raptor, clearly not a headless. I have never played a strandberg nor have I owned countless high end guitars. My opinion is very honest and down to earth. The skervesen I own is by far the best I've played. The design, looks and playability are all there. I am not looking to blow anything out of proportion, perhaps my personal taste is exquisite or sub-par to others as it is all at the end "subjective", however I can confidently give my vote the Skervesen.


----------



## Apatheosis (Mar 7, 2014)

I would go Boden 8. Especially now since they're coming out of the Washburn shop. My S7 Boden is the best 8 I've ever played, I preferred it to Tosin's personal TAM100 (even I was surprised). Something about Ola's creative vision just shines through these guitars. They're meticulously conceived to be Ola's idea of a perfect instrument and you can feel it.

So whilst both companies have had past and present issues with QC I'm 100% a Strandberg convert, these guitars have a calculated, intelligent intent that is more compelling to me than Skervesen's undeniably beautiful creations.


----------



## fc3603 (Mar 9, 2014)

I own a 6 string Skervesen. It resonates very well, and the fret work is fantastic. though it has minor finish flaws but it's really not a big issue. Sonically speaking it is the best sounding guitar I've played amongst many high end guitars.


----------



## got_tone (Mar 9, 2014)

+1 for a Washburn Boden!


----------



## BEADGBE7 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Here is the Baby




damn, this makes me so motivated. whats everybody's opinion on the neck pup position? parallel slant or that reverse slant? do you find one clearer than the other?


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 11, 2014)

baryton said:


> I've a Boden7 (built by S7...) and a Skervesen Shoggie 8 for the same price (around 2700) and if I had to made a choice =) Skervesen.
> 
> Boden7=) lightness, playability and ergonomy are f****** awesome, the endureneck is ridiculous but my guitar has many flaws, cheap wood, dry finish, no wood choice, one of the shittiest Pickup I ever had (X-Bar) and the scale (25.75 - 25) is too short
> (I'm talking about the S7 Era, I would love to try a Washburn one)
> ...



So, will you trade the Shoggie for a Washberg?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 11, 2014)

+1 for XEN


----------

